# Southern California in winter



## easyrider (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi
Im wondering what there is to do around Palm Springs / Indio in the winter. I know the golf is good but thats about it.

If you had your choice for winter or late fall would you go to the Palm Springs area or San Diego ?

Im even considering Rosario Beach in Mexico just past Tijuana.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Luanne (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd go to San Diego.  But mostly that is because I like that area better than Palm Springs.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 28, 2012)

easyrider said:


> Hi
> Im wondering what there is to do around Palm Springs / Indio in the winter. I know the golf is good but thats about it.
> 
> If you had your choice for winter or late fall would you go to the Palm Springs area or San Diego ?
> ...



Well, we have been to all the areas you mention, always in Fall and we loved them all. The weather is wonderful. And there is lots to see and to do. But it all depends on what you want and where you are looking for!


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 28, 2012)

If you decide on Rosarito Beach, let me know and I'll send you a list of my favorite restaurants/places to stay/etc.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, I'd pick Palm Springs/Desert over San Diego.  We're hikers so could spend every day in a different location in the various canyons or Joshua Tree.  Or at the top of the Palm Springs tramway.  The street fair in Palm Desert every weekend is fun too, as is the Thursday one in Palm Springs.

Edited to add:  The Palm Springs follies is also a fun show for late fall/winter.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 28, 2012)

It can depend on the month.  Late fall probably would be better in PS, but one never knows for sure.  Early fall would be nicer in SD, if you want mild, pleasant and warm sunny days.

January/February are typically the rainy months in SoCal.  So you may get better weather inland (Palm Springs) during that time.

Other than that, it's kind of up to you and what you want to do.  If you want more activities, attractions, sites and amenities go for San Diego.  If you want more laid back with outdoor activities go for PS.  BTW, both are close enough to each other that you can do one or the other on a day trip or over night trip.


----------



## presley (Jun 28, 2012)

Winter is high season in Palm Springs area, so there is a lot to do.  

San Diego is often best in Sept/Oct.  The crazy beach crowds are gone and the weather is still good.  

You can't go wrong with either location.  

I went to Rosarita once many years ago it was a dump.  I'll never go there again.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks every one. Im leaning to Palm Springs in November.   

Bill


----------



## LynnW (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with Palm Springs. The coast can be cool and wet in Nov. We have 3 weeks booked in Nov for Palm Springs.

Lynn


----------



## ricoba (Jun 28, 2012)

November should be lovely in the desert.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 28, 2012)

tashamen said:


> Well, I'd pick Palm Springs/Desert over San Diego.  We're hikers so could spend every day in a different location in the various canyons or Joshua Tree.  Or at the top of the Palm Springs tramway.  The street fair in Palm Desert every weekend is fun too, as is the Thursday one in Palm Springs.
> 
> Edited to add:  The Palm Springs follies is also a fun show for late fall/winter.



Ditto to above.  We went to palm desert this Spring and had a great time doing everything mentioned above in the 1st paragraph.  We hiked four different canyons (two up to waterfalls) and spent a day taking several short hikes at Joshua Tree.  Hiked thru snow at the top of the Tramway.   Photographers dream.  Too many great restaurants to name.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 29, 2012)

easyrider said:


> If you had your choice for winter or late fall would you go to the Palm Springs area or San Diego ?Thanks
> Bill


San Diego anytime...


----------



## jtp1947 (Jun 29, 2012)

Be it San Diego or Palm Springs, Temecula is about an hour away and has some very nice wineries.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 29, 2012)

We loved Palm Springs.  Definitely spend a day at Joshua Tree NP..sign
up (in advance) for the Keys Ranch tour..fascinating and beautiful scenery.
I've never been to San Diego, so can't compare the two, but we really
enjoyed our time in the desert!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 29, 2012)

IMHO   November in Palm Sprins/Palm Desert is the begining of the High Season . . . . .

San Diego could be very nice or you could experience significant rainfall . . . .


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 29, 2012)

I live in Southern California and I would have to say Palm Springs in November. There is a lot to do and see especially if you have never been there. It is definately worth checking out.  San Diego in November could be a hit or a miss.  It might be too cold to go to the beach.  Not that there is not other things to do but that's the first thing people think of when you mention San Diego.  San Diego in the winter time is good for city attractions, amusment parks, museums and other events...but not possibly good for the beach.  Although there are times I have gone down in November and it is warm enough in the afternoons to go to the beach...its just a hit or a miss...not a sure thing.  Palm Springs/ Indio area is a sure thing to have good weather that time of year if you're thinking of swiming or outdoor hiking.  I am booked at WorldMark Indio for Thanks Giving week and I am looking forward to it.


----------

